# Venting a wood burner through the wall



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I have a small wood burner that I want to put in a cottage. I also would like to vent it through the wall. I am trying to keep the cost as low as I can. Any ideas or problems that you have found over the years.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

what i did when i lived in a was i put a sleeve in just bigger than the pipe then i framed around that an put cement in the wall 6 to 8 inches all the way around maybe over kill but no promblems


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

They sell kits for doing just that. Lowes has them for right around $200. Would seem to me though it would be cheaper to go out the roof, you'd need alot less insulated pipe.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Running the flue out through a wall then up along the wall is no problem. Just remember you need a minimum of 1/4" rise per foot of horizontal pipe. Also, 13' is mostly agreed for minimum height for a chimney but you need to add 2-3' for every 90 degree in the pipe.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

put one in last fall,, went through the wall with no problems other than the cost.....as mentioned definately cheaper to go through the ceiling..

200-300 for the kit to go through the wall plus 80-100 for each 3 ft. section of pipe.

it cost me about 700 to do it,,,,would have cost about half that if I went through the roof....


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I put it in and it turned out great...thanks for the replys


----------

